# Something ain't right



## sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

Photos show freak summer hail storm coating roads with 5 feet of snow and ice in Guadalajara, Mexico














~S~


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 6, 2019)

Amazing....


----------



## Olde Europe (Jul 6, 2019)

Them Chinese hoaxters sure are busy, eh?


----------

